# #4 buckshot vs. 00 buckshot for yotes



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Seems like everything I'm reading on the site has shotgun coyote hunters using #4 buckshot. Does anyone have any experience putting dogs down with 00 buck?


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I once shot a yote about to raid the hen house at about 35 yds with 00. Ruined his day. And that was out of a short riot barrel. Now if you are hunting at night the guide specifically states "shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, ball or cut shell". Now I tried my best to find something that specifies what is allowed under the light of the moon but as usual the combination of me being dumber than rock and the DNR's publications being a total mess I couldn't find it. I don't know why they won't allow buck at night, no way its gonna travel as far as a .22 mag which is legal to use. And does their definition preclude the use of #4 buck just because it it called buck? Can't find the answer to that either. I don't know what everyone else is using but I was thinking about trying 10g goose loads. Oughta be able to reach out and touch the furry little varmints with that don't ya think?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

The largest shot size allowed at night is F shot. 

Griff


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

BirdieShooter said:


> I once shot a yote about to raid the hen house at about 35 yds with 00. Ruined his day. And that was out of a short riot barrel. Now if you are hunting at night the guide specifically states "shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, ball or cut shell". Now I tried my best to find something that specifies what is allowed under the light of the moon but as usual the combination of me being dumber than rock and the DNR's publications being a total mess I couldn't find it. I don't know why they won't allow buck at night, no way its gonna travel as far as a .22 mag which is legal to use. And does their definition preclude the use of #4 buck just because it it called buck? Can't find the answer to that either. I don't know what everyone else is using but I was thinking about trying 10g goose loads. Oughta be able to reach out and touch the furry little varmints with that don't ya think?


 If you are talking about steel loads,they do not work well on coyotes (have seen a few hit with'em)As far as some of the predator hunting regs (buck-shot,center fire rifles ect..)I hear alot of guys saying they should be changed (and they should)but,the DNR is not going to do it on their own.The MTPCA is/has been working on some of these issues and welcomes all the help we can get.Hunters getting involved is the only way we will see any changes.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Heavy Shot "Dead Coyote" ~ wicked stuff. Friend of mine stoned one at an honest 80 yards with it....

Chris


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Dead Coyote T shot- puts em down.



BirdieShooter said:


> I once shot a yote about to raid the hen house at about 35 yds with 00. Ruined his day. And that was out of a short riot barrel. Now if you are hunting at night the guide specifically states "shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, ball or cut shell". Now I tried my best to find something that specifies what is allowed under the light of the moon but as usual the combination of me being dumber than rock and the DNR's publications being a total mess I couldn't find it. *I don't know why they won't allow buck at night, no way its gonna travel as far as a .22 mag which is legal to use.* And does their definition preclude the use of #4 buck just because it it called buck? Can't find the answer to that either. I don't know what everyone else is using but I was thinking about trying 10g goose loads. Oughta be able to reach out and touch the furry little varmints with that don't ya think?


 
I think the regs are the way they are not so much because buck shot will travel far- its more that it is a deer load and it just makes poaching deer easier by allowing guys into the field with 'deer loads'. Sure you can shoot a deer with a .22 mag or #4s and probably kill it, but obviously not as effectively as if deer loads were allowed. That is just my opinion, not really based on any facts- just why I always thought they made the regs that way- to TRY and make poaching a little harder to get away with.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Deer are king and everyone is just waiting for a chance to drop one at night. :tsk:
Sportsmen are sportsmen and POACHERS are POACHERS. 
All we can do is work with the DNR to get the regs changed. Thats how it came to pass we can wear full camo when on stand, calling predators.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

griffondog said:


> The largest shot size allowed at night is F shot.
> 
> Griff


Where do you have this info from? I just scoured through the hunting guides again and can't find anything. Of course I sometimes have trouble finding my coat in the closet


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Waterfowl hunting does not allow buckshot. Largest shot allowed for waterfowl hunting is f shot. Boehr has confirmed this is how they decide what is considered buckshot.

Griff


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll touch on what I think is the original question. #4 Buck vs. 00 Buck.

The key with shotguns with multi-projectile loads on just about any target is pattern efficiency and achieving multiple pellet strikes. A 00 pellet looks impressize, but at 40 yards they possess 125 ft. lb. of energy at 1050 fps (with a starting velocity of 1325). A .22LR has 116 ft. lb. so each 00 pellet is like a .22LR. Obviously we're not talking about serious energy being applied to the animal. Thus we're looking for disruption of vital organs to achieve a quick, humane kill. If you hit the coyote in the vitals with 3 or 4 of them, you're probably in pretty good shape (because the coyote won't be). Hit him with one and, if you're lucky, you'll have a long, tough tracking job. You'd have been better off hitting him with a .22WMR. If you're not lucky, the animal will be maimed or wasted.

I have a 000 handload with 8 pellets that shoots 100% patterns at 40 yards (20" pattern circle). This load would probably be pretty devastating on coyotes at that range. Unfortunately, things fall apart not much further out. By 60 yards, I'd be lucky to get two in the boiler room.

#4 Buck gives you more opportunities to achieve multiple strikes on vital organs. A 1 1/2 oz. load of #4 Buck has 31 pellets and a 2 oz. load has 42. While the 40 yd pellet energy isn't anything to write home about (45 ft. lb.), they do have enough oompf to get 100% or nearly 100% penetration (thus making holes in things like lungs, hearts, skulls, etc.). I'd prefer to put 6 or 8 #4 buck through a coyote's chest than 2 00 or 000 pellets. 

I'm loading some nickle-plated F's now (thanks for the tip, Griff!). I can get between 48 (3") and 60 (3 1/2") pellets per load. This pellet count is slightly higher than the number of Hevishot T's in similar loads. And a lead F is 20% heavier than a Hevi-shot T. A thing I _really_ like about them is that I can load them for $1.20/shot vs. $3.50 each for Dead Coyote. I'm planning to do some patterning and penetration testing before trying them out next season. I'll bet they are going to be very impressive! I'm no big coyote killer (yet!), but I have played with guns a bit. Getting your gun and loads out to the range can give you a lot of insight as to what you can expect in the field.

For me, my shotgun load of choice will be F's followed by #4 Buck. Another thing I'll be playing with is a 20ga. 3" load for Emily. I've got a lot of thinking to do about this one.... 

There's my $.02

John


----------

